# Finally~ My Dwarf Puffer



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

After a little more than a year in wait I finally have my dwarf/pea puffer! "His" name is tentatively Joey, but that might change if "he" turns into a she... But I have him, and he's adorable, I'll post pictures just as soon as their done downloading! Just wanted to share this with you!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I <3 DWARF PUFFERS!!! :3 Not much as Oscars and Bettas, though. Still love them! How big is your tank? 10 or 15 gallons? Post pictures as soon as you can!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I <3 DWARF PUFFERS!!! :3 Not much as Oscars and Bettas, though. Still love them! How big is your tank? 10 or 15 gallons? Post pictures as soon as you can!


Me too! It's a 5.5g tank:-D I'm trying to upload, but technology is not my friend today I've already killed the mower and the GPS and I hope I haven't killed the internet yet...


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope this works!

























I'm still uploading more:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's SO SMALL... CUTE! :3 Enjoy Joe while you can! I might steel it, I'm in Ohio. > JK! Lol


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Eeeeeek! He/she is so adorable I'm gonna die!! xD May I ask where you got him/her?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's SO SMALL... CUTE! :3 Enjoy Joe while you can! I might steel it, I'm in Ohio. > JK! Lol


Please don't! He's MINE! MINE I TELL YOU Lol!



WildFlower said:


> Eeeeeek! He/she is so adorable I'm gonna die!! xD May I ask where you got him/her?


I know! I nearly died watching him eat his first snail! It was the funniest thing ever. I may try uploading a video of his first meal though. I got him from one of the LFS around where I live. It's called Aquarium Adventure. It is over priced and not the best quality, but it has the best selection and the only one around where I live that has DPs!

I'll add a few more photos


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

His Home:









Lots of Pictures of Joey:


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Uggg I think I might have to convince my family for another 10 gallon and get me one of these cuties!! (Of course I would research first etc. etc.) But wow, they are so cute. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

WildFlower said:


> Uggg I think I might have to convince my family for another 10 gallon and get me one of these cuties!! (Of course I would research first etc. etc.) But wow, they are so cute. I can't wait to see more pictures!


Or a 5g;-) If you got a 10g you could get 2-3 of them! Just make sure it's really planted!

PM me if you have any questions, I've researched a bunch and asked a lot of other keepers as well.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I think I will have to wait a while until I have the space for another tank.  But when I do I will gladly PM you to learn more about them!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want him.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Pea puffers are just soooo cute! I have an 8g hex I'm thinking of using with a few puffers. Just have to have a good source of snails to keep them happy.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

WildFlower said:


> I think I will have to wait a while until I have the space for another tank.  But when I do I will gladly PM you to learn more about them!!


I'll be waiting:-D



xShainax said:


> I want him.


I wanted him too! And so I got him! LOL :lol:



tpocicat said:


> Pea puffers are just soooo cute! I have an 8g hex I'm thinking of using with a few puffers. Just have to have a good source of snails to keep them happy.


You should! I'd do one or two in there! They are ADORABLE!!! I just can't stop watching Joey. And I have a 1g bowl that I'm breeding snails in, and a 12g down stairs that I have a whole infestation to get rid of;-) I don't think Joey will be starving anytime soon:-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Where'd you get him?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

At my LFS, it's called Aquarium Adventure. It's not the best quality or best price, but it does have the best selection!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

D'awwww what a cutie!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I called my local PTC about whether or not they had dwarf puffers. Instead of giving me a yes or no answer, they ordered 3 for me with the next fish shipment. 

When I showed up at the store, they were NOT dwarf puffers. They were large leopard puffers. 3"-4" and only about $4 or $5?. 2 had their tails chewed off by who else, the most aggressive puffer. 

I was like these are not the pea sized dwarf puffers. 

These would have killed everything in my tank.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow I might find my green Anole another bigger tank just to use his 10 gallon tank habitat for some of those puffers they are so freaken cute wow. I'm with you wildflower those little fella's are really something I'll prob do some research too haha. 

How much did he run you down Aquakai?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

@ktlelia: thanks! He's absolutely hilarious when he "hunts" his snails. Although I'm having a hard time finding out what he likes...

@MSG: that would be awful to experience! Getting your hopes up only to see the wrong fish. Hopefully you'll be able to find some:-D

@gn3ranger: a 10g would be great for three of these little guys;-). They're so worth every bit of effort put into them! And what do you mean by "run me down"?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh sorry I meant how much were they $$$ haha


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh! He was $7.99, but with tax $8.31.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Joey's never getting any friends, correct?*

They may be small, but they've got some destructively powerful teeth. 

That's why I called the local PTC to see if they had them in stock. 

I wanted to watch them swim around in the the tank & if they were too irresistible, then I world bring them home. 

But you know how that worked out.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I may get a bigger tank in a few years then let Joey have some friends but not now. Yeah, they have some strong jaws and are aggressive! Joey kept attack the snail I put in there even after it was ate. The ones in the the store are so tempting. If I had a 30g tank one of them would be mine!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I could've sworn I posted on here yesterday....
I guess not.
Anyway, in one of my monster tank plans, I guess now I have to get a 20 gallon tank, heavily plant it, and get myself a Dwarf Puffer *sigh*
Or just use my 10 gallon tank xD
Well, no more pets for now. I can barely cope with them as it is! lol

Your little fishy is beautiful though *drooling* and I really, really, REALLY want her........


----------



## Spiderling00 (Jul 14, 2012)

The pictures where he is facing the camera almost made me squeel out loud.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

aw sooo cute!!


----------

